# Range day report



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I finally got to the range today to test shoot my SKS and the FEG Hi Power clone. First up the SKS,at 100 yards using Tula ammo and my old eyes it held it's own. Only problem was the windage was off to the left. A quick adjustment with my sight tool put the rounds where I was aiming. All shots hit center mass and as accurate as an SKS can be. It's a combat rifle,not for Camp Perry or Palma but it gets it done. Next the FEG,using ZQI 9mm ammo I loaded the Mecgar magazines. That old pistol went bang with monotonous regularly. It even went through the Tula steel case ammo with no problem. Didn't fire for accuracy just for function. Next time I'll see what it does on paper.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I can't get the front sight to move on my SKS, or for the mosin. I've whacked them with punches, used the stupid tool, soaked in penetrant, nothing works. Only thing I haven't tried is a press.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

If the "old eyes" are an issue the Williams gunsight co. has replacement sights that have either an open or peep sight mounted where the rear sight is and a metal fiber optic front sight in red or green. I haven't yet, but would like to get a pair for my sks. Just thought I'd mention it

While a forward mounted peep seems odd, I have an arisaka rifle -original sight is a peep that gives fast acquisition and works great.

I do like the sks very much, top loading no long mag, so you can keep your face down in the dirt and stay low. Hi power's great also-saw quite a few surplus from Israel IIRC

Hope you had fun. "Shoot Soviet rifle, shoot proud and true".


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Automatic transmission fluid can loosen them without eating the finish. Soaked for a few days can do wonders.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Is that your new FEG or the old one?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't know why I haven't thought of that, that's what we do for locked up engines. Thanks!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Camel,it's the new one but it's got a lower number than the other one.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Is your SKS all original? My dad bought a folding synthetic stock for it in the early 90's, I switched it for an OD green Tapco stock. Still have all the original hardware and furniture for it. The mags are nice to have, a pain to engage if you don't have much practice.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine has matching numbers. It's a Chinese type 56.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mine's a Chicom Norinco, chrome lined barrel. Numbers match. My dad bought it and a Russian model in the early 90's. Wrapped up in oil paper. I remember the gun shop, it wasn't well lit at all.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Oddcaliber, my M1A Super Match isn't even worth the 3 shots it would take to zero the sights at 100 yards. My first zero is at 300 yards, and I do mean it's a zero. Why on Earth would you be discussing handgun (Secondary Weapon Distances) distances in an attempt to keep folks alive????????


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

M118LR,you have an M1A in 7.62x 51 NATO. I'm shooting an SKS 7.62x39. Major difference in caliber. Your maximum effective range is between 600 to 1000 yards, my SKS can only do 450 yards maximum effective range. As for the 9mm pistol,I was only doing a function test to see if it works,witch it did very well. The pistol is backup to your primary weapon.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I didn't say that the 9 mm was my secondary weapon. You determined that folks had a primary weapon in the 100 yard class. (by the way it's which) About your SKS, would you care to post 400 yard target's against my Mini-30 shooting the same round with my less than formidable skills with such an anemic rifle? 

Now if we where to discuss what was done after we had to ditch our primary rifles and live upon the skills remaining with a secondary sidearm, I might remind you that I shot 400 yard Silhouette pistol (38 of 40 Master Class)but most shall do better with any carbine in thier hands. 

But I do question your logic deciding to put any of the lost at 300 meter carbines to the challenge against a "True Battlefield Rifle". Just what was it that you where questioning??????????????? :lol:


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

There is no challenge between the given calibers. I went to a public shooting range to test fire two guns. The range is only 100 yards. Not trying to start a caliber flame war. Just posting what happened today at the range.


----------



## That Bald White Guy (Apr 10, 2016)

SKS is definitely the next rifle to purchase on my wish list. Need Something to compliment my Maadi, seems like a match made in heaven to me.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

There are sks site adjustment tools out there.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> There is no challenge between the given calibers. I went to a public shooting range to test fire two guns. The range is only 100 yards. Not trying to start a caliber flame war. Just posting what happened today at the range.


Lost in translation. I give.....


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

If you get an SKS, I have always thought the Yugos were the best of them. Mine handles like a mini-Garand. never much cared for the Russian or Chinese SKS.

My frustration is in the extended mags. It is damned hard to find one that will work right in your SKS. You practically have to take the gun to the store and try them on like pants until you find one that will work right. What a PITA.


----------

